# Idle Adjustment



## fxcarden (Aug 26, 2005)

Hello,

My '02 Altima seems to have things backwards. When stopped and in gear, with the A/C running, the car's idle is so low that it barely runs. Seems to me it should be the other way around (higher rpm with the A/C). Has anyone experienced something like this, and how did you resolve it. I've been getting around the issue by shifting to Neutral when I come to a stop, and then back to Drive when it's time to go.

When the car is in Park/Neutral, the idle is just below 1K rpm according to the factory tach, which seems normal to me.

The car drives fine otherwise. The Service Engine Soon light is on since yesterday when the car had a rough start for some reason. This also happened about a month ago, and the light went off on its own.

Is there a way to adjust the idle without visiting the dealer (gag).


----------



## DiabLoArGentiNo1 (Feb 11, 2007)

fxcarden said:


> Hello,
> 
> My '02 Altima seems to have things backwards. When stopped and in gear, with the A/C running, the car's idle is so low that it barely runs. Seems to me it should be the other way around (higher rpm with the A/C). Has anyone experienced something like this, and how did you resolve it. I've been getting around the issue by shifting to Neutral when I come to a stop, and then back to Drive when it's time to go.
> 
> ...



nope.... consult is the only thing that will get it done..


----------

